# Giada Knife Set Good Or Bad??



## giadaknife (Jun 3, 2014)

I saw these Giada 14 piece knife set on Ebay and i was wondering if it was a good deal. since the menzula knife is $25 alone

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281352084655?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Your name is GiadaKnife, so I'd guess it's good for you!


----------



## giadaknife (Jun 3, 2014)

MillionsKnives said:


> Your name is GiadaKnife, so I'd guess it's good for you!


lol i was just looking for some advice for them so i used google to find this site now looking for advice for them


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Regardless of what it cost originally (and it appears discontinued so I can't tell), what matters is what it's value is to you.  Personally, I would only use the chef's knife, because I don't use the other knives for anything.  For me, it's too curved, and I don't like the handle.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## dsplayname (Feb 22, 2014)

I have the Mezz, which seems to be hard to find nowadays, and I like it.  It was fairly sharp out of the package, but once I took a whetstone to it, it became scary sharp. It holds an edge for a long time if you treat it right.   It's pretty well balanced, and performs nicely for a $20 knife.  The smooth, one-piece design is easy to clean.  I'm sure if you wipe oil all over it, it might get slippery when you handle it like a bar of soap in the shower, but during normal use it is fine.

  Giada uses it on pretty much all her shows, so there's that going for you if anyone asks about it.   "Every time I watch her show, I'm inspired to whip up a hand-made white sauce."  -The only relevant quote about her.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

In general, if a brand is named after a TV celebrity, it is meant for an amateur, not a serious home cook and certainly not a professional. There are exceptions, but this isn't one of them. The knife is just cheap steel that you can get in any target or Walmart knife. The shape of the blade IS interesting, but that is NOT a mezzaluna. A mezza (half) luna (moon) is almost hemispherical. Google "Wusthof 4736" and you'll see what a mezzaluna is.

If you like Giada on TV, and you're not a serious chef, and you've got a lot of disposable income, by all means. If you're looking for a more serious blade, you'll see the experienced cooks and the chefs in this forum tend to mention the same brands over and over again.


----------

